# iTunes and The Beatles: We Can Work it Out



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*iTunes and The Beatles: We Can Work it Out*

*Audioholics link*



> ...
> Apple’s iTunes Store will soon carry Beatles music after negotiations between Jobs company and EMI Group, the current holder of the Beatles library.
> The deal marks the end of ongoing legal battles that began way back in 1978 when the Beatles Apple Corps began a series of lawsuits against Steve Jobs Apple Computers for trademark infringement.
> ...


*iTunes*
$149 - The Beatles (box set iTunes Store)


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Beatles in Hi-def*

*Beatles in Hi-def*
Link

*The Beatles [USB] *[Limited Edition]
Amazon link


> The exquisitely crafted, apple-shaped USB drive is loaded with the critically acclaimed re-mastered audio for The Beatles' 14 stereo titles, as well as all of the re-mastered CDs visual elements, including 13 mini-documentary films about the studio albums, replicated original UK album art, rare photos and expanded liner notes.
> A specially designed Flash interface has been installed, and the 16GB USB's audio and visual contents will be provided in *FLAC 44.1 Khz 24 bit *and *MP3 320 Kbps *formats, fully compatible with PC and Mac.


(bold added)


Mike


----------



## kirstieames (Feb 3, 2011)

OW~~~
Nice thread. I like it.


----------

